# CAM GRINDING



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

In a recent post, the OP was looking for an exact spec'd "068" cam. The Mellings SPC-7 seemed to be the closest grind. I found on the internet a cam grinder that seems to be able to supply "factory" spec'd cams. They can re-grind a cam if needed. I have no connection to them nor have I ever used them, but found them on a Mopar website and they had a positive review from one of their members. The service is called Oregon Cam Grinding. Of course there are other cam grinders that can also do the job, but this service from any cam supplier is at an additional cost, so be advised this service gets added to the regular price of the cam.






Camshaft Grinding & Remanufacture


cam and camshaft grinding and remanufacturing



www.oregoncamshaft.com


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

Here is another source that I have personal knowledge with. 
Dema recently helped my cousin grind a stock Austin Healey 3000 cam.
A wealth of knowledge this man.

Custom Camshaft Grinds & Regrinds

ElginCams.com


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cam Motion of Baton Rouge has done me well.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I've heard this man can work miracles when no one else can get you exactly what you want...






Jones Cams







jonescams.com


----------

